# Universal Remotes



## Realt0r (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Yamaha HTR-6320, a Toshiba hd tv and a motorola cable pvr. I can get the tv to power on and off thru my cbl remote but none of the yamaha codes work for the htr-6320. I used the codes with my remote and then tried the codes that htr shows as yamaha tuner codes but none worked. I even used the supposed quick setup for code with the remote but to no avail. Can anyone help?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most of those so called Universal remotes that come with your cable box or PVR never have all the codes necessary to use with receivers. You would be best off getting yourself a Harmony (made by logitech) programmable remote. They can be found for as little as $100 and work very well.

By the way Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Greg.
Welcome. Did you find a resolution to your problem? The other benefit of a universal is that if you have your old remotes, you can directly program the codes into your new remote. Also, they frequently have many more options than what comes standard with components. 

Matteo


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

How is your progress coming, Gregg?


----------



## bRap88 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would also recomend a Logitech. There are pleanty of places on the internet that you can get a Logitech Harmony 520 for about $75.


----------

